# How to prevent automatic logoff?



## abdibile (Apr 29, 2012)

When I browse TUG I often open lots of intersting threads in tabs of my browser and then start reading.

After I read for a while (10-15 minutes?) I seem to get logged out automatically.

As soon as I reach a thread where I want to reply, I am prompted to log into TUG.

ANother problem with this is that after logging in again I do not see which messages have been new since my last visit (last real visit few days ago, not last automatic logut 20 minuts ago  )

Can I prevent being logged off somehow or at least delayit to 1 or 2 hours after I logged in?

Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 29, 2012)

Please see this post in the BBS Help section: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.  This link takes you to the "Troubleshooting" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## abdibile (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok, thanks a lot!

But using the automatic login via a coockie / remember me also causes my "unread threads" open envelope will be reset when being logged in by the cookie.

Any way to prevent being logged off after 15 minutes at all or extend it to e.g. 120 minutes?

Why is this set to such a short period of time when lots of users write long posts that can easily take 15 minutes to write?

Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 30, 2012)

What I do is NOT just click on a thread link then go back to the message list when finished, but to open each thread in a separate window or tab, leaving the original message list in place.   When I've read the new post(s), I just close their window(s)/tab(s) -- the original unaltered list will then still be there for me.  I do this on all forums I go to, not just TUG.

I only read a few forums on a regular basis, so I find it useful to subscribe to just those forums of interest.  When going to the User Control Panel (which I use as my entry point to the site) then only those subscribed forums are shown.

Another tip is to remove forums you're not interested in from the New Posts search.  Go to your User Control Panel (UserCP link in blue navigation bar near top of page), choose Edit Options, then scroll down near the bottom of the page.


----------

